# Good bye Directv



## curtis523 (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been trying to upgrade my Directv to HD for the past few months.

First time I called I asked for HD/DVR and one HD box.

After haggling for some time thy offered HD/DVR for $199 and the HD box for $99. Sorry, I can get free boxes from Comcast and Dish. I'll wait for some promotions.

Fast forward a couple of months and I call last night. My commitment with Directv is up in a couple of weeks.

Again, I ask for HD/DVR and 1 HD box. Offer this time is $299 for HD/DVR and $99 for HD box. I haggled back and forth and they didn't budge. I ask if it sounds right for me to pay $400 to upgrade to HD, when everyone else is offering for free? They say it's up to me.

Nice CS, I asked them to send me return boxes for my DVR and 5 other boxes... Dish network here I come. 

Just had to vent. I can't believe the poor customer service from Directv.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

curtis523 said:


> I've been trying to upgrade my Directv to HD for the past few months.
> 
> First time I called I asked for HD/DVR and one HD box.
> 
> ...


Dang! That does sound like a terrible deal they offered you, well good luck!


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Have fun with that.
Sorry about the tough luck.

Oh, BTW, Dishs HDDVR is for one room, you pay extra for all the add'l you need installed, unlike DTV, where you got 4 receivers installed in the deal...

As far as not getting a better deal now... Now that the HD channels are out alot of the promos have expired.

But, good luck with it all mate.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that Curtis. I had the same issue with Dish Network a little over a year ago when I wanted to upgrade to HD. I think bad CS can be found anywhere you go. I certain empathize and respect your rant and wish you luck and best wishes in finding the right provider.



curtis523 said:


> I've been trying to upgrade my Directv to HD for the past few months.
> 
> First time I called I asked for HD/DVR and one HD box.
> 
> ...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Bummer.

When I called last month I got all my equipment for free and the equivalent of $50 off my bill for the next year.


----------



## rynberg (Oct 6, 2006)

Did you actually speak to retention or just the normal level schmucks?


----------



## curtis523 (Oct 25, 2007)

rynberg said:


> Did you actually speak to retention or just the normal level schmucks?


After lurking here for some time , I got armed with all the info and deals out there and called customer retention on my latest call. The good deal he offered me was $299 & $99 deal.

The normal level schmucks offered me $199 and $0 on the second.

Dish offered me their new HD/DVR which does one HD set and one non. The HD box does one HD and one non. We only have 2 HD tvs.

So I can cut down on the number of boxes and rental fees that Direct charges me, plus with The HD package and HBO Dish is about $20 less a month.

For customer retention I was surprised he didn't offer me a single thing. Went on how sometime you can buy a honda at one place and it's more somewhere else. Huh???? Dumbest analogy I ever heard.


----------



## teslafan1971 (Jun 21, 2007)

I would keep calling cause u will get a CSR that will give u a good deal i been a customer for years and they waived the 20 bucks for s/h took 100 bucks off my bill and free installation and it only took 1 call from me and even if they do charge u lets say 199.00 it is broken within 3 months so i would keep calling cause u may get a CSR that will hook u up just dont give up yet


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I had the same issue with Dish also. I knew that the 921 was going to be obsolete and the best they would do for me, after 5 years, was $599. After I cancelled and had a 2 year contract with DirecTV, they said they could give me the DVR for $199. Of course, I told them no. I was able to sell all of my Dish EQ and buy an HD DVR and 4 SD Tivos and came out about $100 richer.

Now that DirecTV is the only place to get MLB EI, I will be with them for quite some time. I miss Superstations a little, but with the DVR, HD Movie Channels, DOD and a real life, the Supers are of little consequence.

I hear you on not wanting to shell out so much money to lease a DVR. I hope they make it easier on subs down the road. I was lucky to get one for $99 and the other swapped for free with my HR10-250, but it seems like those deals are drying up quickly.

Wish I could offer you advice. The best I can say is to call retention one more time and tell them they've gotta do better or your next call will have a turn off date. Hopefully, it will get you somewhere. It would be a shame for them to call you three weeks into your commitment to Dish asking you to come back.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

teslafan1971 said:


> I would keep calling cause u will get a CSR that will give u a good deal i been a customer for years and they waived the 20 bucks for s/h took 100 bucks off my bill and free installation and it only took 1 call from me and even if they do charge u lets say 199.00 it is broken within 3 months so i would keep calling cause u may get a CSR that will hook u up just dont give up yet


One thing though...
They *really can* only give you whats in the system.
The difference is, _some_ of them know where to look in the system, whereas some of them do not. Retentions are experts about knowing everything in the system, and retentions are the ones who know about 'eligibility.' Retentions knows all about all the available deals, but usually they're gonna hold back as much as possible (usually, sometimes you just get someone who's cool).

For example, if you have an HR10-250, the CSR's can almost always replace that for $20 S&H, if you play it cool with them, they usually will. If you call up and tell them you know they can replace it and demand it... They're pretty much gonna tell you to go to hell.

Now, if you have a couple of D10's and want to upgrade to an HR20, you're gonna have a bit harder of a time.

As a matter of fact, I dont have it on hand, but there is a somewhat new member in here that said they're a D* CSR and that a new policy came out and they have even less to give in regards to monetary credit... Assuming they're giving any kind of monetary credit


----------



## curtis523 (Oct 25, 2007)

Heck I"m not looking for monetary credit or free service. I'm just wanted to upgrade to HD , so I could pay them more money per month. 

I feel like an idiot going to my brothers house. He has a house full of HD boxes from the cable company. Not one dime was paid, nor did he have to jump through hoops to get them. 

He walked in, they gave them to him and if they break , he walks in and they hand him a new one.


----------



## curtis523 (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, I have ask what's with the E* and the D* thing?


----------



## poopy01 (Sep 27, 2007)

I would call back, I got a free hr20, 20 off per month for 12 months, and free hd for 12 months. This was about 3 weeks back. I was really nice and let them know I like there service and have had them for 10 years but I can get uverse with more channels, more boxes, at a lower price with internet and that they keep comming to my door. I had 10 months left on my contract and told them it was cheaper to pay the fee and go with uverse. I have the premier package and pay my bills on time so maybe that helped too. But I would call them back, especially since your willing to cancel.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> Okay, I have ask what's with the E* and the D* thing?


Easier than spelling it out?

E* = Echostar (Dish)
D* = DirecTV

Theres a much longer explanation to it.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

At the end of the day, you have to do what's right for you. It's easy, if E* will give you the deal you want, and they have the programming that interests you; they're the right company for you. I hope you enjoy your new service.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Sometimes to get something really good, you just have to pay the piper.

:wave: Bye


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> I've been trying to upgrade my Directv to HD for the past few months.
> 
> First time I called I asked for HD/DVR and one HD box.
> 
> ...


Good luck with Dish, I'm leaving them for the same reason and commin to Direct, once your a customer they no longer care, you'll be in the same boat to upgrade down the road


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

I just emailed D*, from their website, asking what deals they had for existing customers, and they called me and offered me the HD DVR for $20 shipping and handling. I did have to haggle a bit.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

curtis523 said:


> After lurking here for some time , I got armed with all the info and deals out there and called customer retention on my latest call. The good deal he offered me was $299 & $99 deal.
> 
> The normal level schmucks offered me $199 and $0 on the second.
> 
> ...


Well, when I bought my Honda... Just kidding, you have to keep calling them, I had to call 3 times before I got a deal that I was happy with. Earl has said that alot of their promotions have expired since the new HD channels lit up but I think you can still get a deal if you don't give up. Check out this post, and follow what Craig (Milominderbinder2) says to do, it works. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1186708#post1186708


----------



## ClubSteeler (Sep 27, 2005)

Having to pay several hundred $ for the ability to get leased equipment that you'll be paying a monthly lease fee on is maddening enough.

But this is what really irks me about your story.

YOUR BOXES ARE LEASED.. right?

They are leases!!!!!

Did you hear me? Leases!!!

So if the leased equipment is NOT able to provide you with the service that you are willing to pay for, they should be replaced. Isn't that the one major advantage of leased equipment?

can you imagine if the cable company called me and said they have switched to MPEG4 and my box no longer would work, and they won't switch out my box for a new one unless I call them up, ask nicely, and send them $400???

So let's get this straight. D* wants you to: Send back boxes that you've been paying lease fees on every month, replace it with new boxes that you'll also pay lease fees on (2nd and every subsequent box), pay more money for HD service, pay more money for HD DVR, agree to a 2 year commitment, AND SEND THEM $400!!!!!!????

I don't blame you for leaving. If D* was able to claim and estra $321MILLION in profits in 3Q of last fiscal year due to tax benefits from leased capital, then their customers should have access to teh necessary lease capital to see the programming they want.. PERIOD... With no non-refundable downpayments.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

A lot of times it comes down to how long you have been with them. Right now D* should be looking to get new customers and obviously try to keep their most loyal customers happy. If Curtis has only been with D* for a year or two it is going to be much diffeent then if he has been with them since 98 let's say. Also depends on your programming package. If you have always subscribed to a few premiums or have always purchased the Premiere package then getting a DVR as an upgrade for $20 should be an easy and calling and asking for it.


----------



## NoviDave (Oct 18, 2007)

Before you leave D*, you might want to try this. I called the D* which puts you in voice mail hell, say "cancel service", which will lead you to retention. Begin negotiating. I didn't get a very good deal so I followed up with an email via their website. Basically said that I had been paying for HD (I was) and now they switched the system and wanted me to pay big bucks when my local cable could deliver everything for free next week. Received a nice follow up email with a pin #. Called a couple of days later and was offered a HR20 and H20 plus the new dish at no charge. I was amazed. It may have been just dumb luck. Who knows? 

Now, the guy is supposed to show up this morning to hook it all up, but so far all is smooth. We'll see if it all works out as advertised. I have probably cursed myself with this post!


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Notionally the idea of paying for a "leased" piece of equipment rubs me the wrong way. Initially I was totally bummed out by the idea and actually bought my H20 from an Internet D* dealer. Got it registered with D* as a owned piece of equipment without a great deal of trouble. So what do I pay? I pay an monthly fee for an additional reciever for this owned box and, guess what, it's the same amount I'd pay if it were a leased box. OK, so what's the advantage? Might say I own the box and I can resell it. Yep, sure, except I usually keep my equipment so long that it's obsolete by the time I get tired of it. As it is I have 2 or 3 old units stuffed away in my attic as the in-laws no longer need/want my old stuff. Long as I can work a deal with Retention for new equipment I'll "lease" it now. Barring a change in D* policy on ownership I can't see any advantage to owning. 

As for Retention CSR's. Well, that's a grab bag at best. I get an offer to upgrade to an HD DVR and new Slimline for $199.95. D* installer comes out and can't put up the dish, too high and too steep a roof. That's cancels the deal and he drives off with the new dish and HD DVR. I go out and pay $400+ for a new dish and install and call D* back for the HD DVR. The Retention CSR's best offer.....$299.95. I explained, I think nicely, my out of pocket expense to stay with D* and her offer is still $299.95 with a decided "take it or leave it" attitude. I ask for a supervisor and she passes me off to a Resolution CSR. Again, I nicely explain my situation and, by that time, I'm willing to pay the original deal price even though I've installed my own dish at my own expense. The CSR offers the HD DVR for $19.95 and apologizes to me for getting jerked around by the previous CSR. Bottom line is even at the higher levels not all CSR's are the same "wonderful and understanding" D* folks we've come to love.


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> I've been trying to upgrade my Directv to HD for the past few months.
> 
> First time I called I asked for HD/DVR and one HD box.
> 
> ...


You sound like a spoiled rotten little brat did you throw a fit at the tv store when they told you id woud coust you a thousand dollars or more to upgrade your tv to a HD set? It is just tv, you will not die with out it, besides D* provides a service, you are not entitled to free stuff and they can change their business plan at any time it is a free country. it was probably people like you looking for free equipment that made them remove the $199 Hddvr offer.

Hope you like the Dish Hd dvr that only records 1 hd show at a time even with 2 tuners. HA HA:hurah: :lol:


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

curtis523 said:


> I've been trying to upgrade my Directv to HD for the past few months.
> 
> First time I called I asked for HD/DVR and one HD box.
> 
> ...


Curtis I've seen a lot of questionable info in reply to your rant. Neither Comcast or DISH offer you FREE HD boxes they are still leased to you with both Comcast and DISH you pay more in monthly lease fees than D*
With Dish Network you can only lease 4 Tuners you have to buy all additional receivers. Example a VIP722 has 1 HD output and 1 Sd output and counts as 2 tuners, a 222 dosen't have DVR capability but again has 1 HD and 1SD so those 2 receivers would be your 4tuners your other 2 TVs would have to be purchased along with installation and needed switches. This will probably exceed the $400 you were quoted by D*
You haven't had bad customer service until you deal with DISH Networks Indian call center with heavy "English" accents.

I can't really comment on ComCrap but many others have so if you want that level of service it is your decesion but as someone pointed out you can afford 2 HDTVs you should be able to afford the upgrade.


----------



## OneHump (Oct 25, 2007)

Bashing this guy for his comments do nothing but establish your position as a fanboy and ruin your credibility.

The bottom line is that most, if not all, national companies have crap customer service. A recent experience I had with Comcast had me thinking no one could be worse until I had a similar experience with DirecTV. 

My suggestion would be to struggle through the crap service, because you're not going to get decent customer service anywhere. Look at the product offering and go with what works best for you. I'm no fan of DirecTV, but it's hard to dispute that anyone has a better product offering. Ignoring that because a $10/hr rep fails to understand that concept of service is only going to hurt you. 

The good news here is that, once you get running, you'll rarely have to call and deal with these people.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

How D* establishes their prices makes less sense than the airlines. At least with the airlines, the closer you get to the flight date, the more it will cost you to book a seat. I know when I fly that many passengers will have spent less than I did and I don't like it any more than the OP.

I agree with the majority here. Call back. Finagle a deal. You've got to find the right person at the right time and that may take you a few hours. It's a screwy way to run an airline...err, media company...but it's the way it is.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Enough with the name calling...

The OP is exercising his right as a consumer to change carriers.

As noted many times through out the forum as of late: Credits and Deals are going to be less and less and less.
The "big boat" has already sailed... and probably isn't going to dock again anytime soon.

DirecTV is clamping down on "credits", and has pretty much eliminated most deals right now on HR20's as demand is high enough that they are not necessary right now.

Sorry... but that is just the facts... doesn't matter if you have been around 12 years... or 2 years or joining as a new customer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mtnsackett said:


> Hope you like the Dish Hd dvr that only records 1 hd show at a time even with 2 tuners. HA HA:hurah: :lol:


Just to get back to the facts ...

Both of E*'s HD DVRs (the ViP-622 and ViP-722) can record HD simultaneously on both tuners, as well as a third signal from an OTA source --- all this while playing back previously recorded HD and SD streams to independent TV1 and TV2 outputs.

The model that you speak of that "only records 1 HD show at a time even with 2 tuners" doesn't exist.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

ClubSteeler said:


> Having to pay several hundred $ for the ability to get leased equipment that you'll be paying a monthly lease fee on is maddening enough.
> 
> But this is what really irks me about your story.
> 
> ...


Wow - where to start?

Own or lease, you would pay several hundred dollars up front for equipment and still pay a monthly fee of $4.99 for each box after the primary. If the primary is leased, no $4.99 monthly fee on it. Difference being, owned price is a lot steeper than leased price.

LEASES! LEASES! LEASES!
Yes, leases. And what I read in the OPs first line is that he is looking to upgrade to DirecTV HD service. His current boxes are leases (so you say - I would say it's probably a valid assumption). But guess what? His boxes, I'm willing to bet, are also Standard-Definition. So he IS getting the service he's paying for. He just wishes to upgrade to HD. Everybody understands that requires different equipment, and I don't think I've heard anywhere that D* ever guaranteed to upgrade your SD equipment for HD equipment free of charge.

*To curtis523*, I feel your pain, but none of us here are privy to the information DirecTV has about your account so any "you SHOULD be able to get this free" and "that is just wrong" responses could be misinformed.

They offered a hundred dollars off a few months ago, and for your reasons, that didn't work for you at the time. Unfortunately, you waited until demand went through the roof to try again, and the deals pretty much have dried up. For all those posting the "I just called and got everything for $19.95", we don't know the status of their account either. Could it be strictly the CSR Roulette effect? Could be, but apparently that requires you to play along and keep calling. That's not to say, either, that those phone calls aren't being logged on the account and if I was a CSR and saw a list of "we offered X and customer declined" notes on an account, aside from seeing some glaring problem that the previous CSRs failed to address, I wouldn't be jumping right in and offering something else, either. Two main reasons for that (a) I don't actually have the ability on my system to do that (a very real possibility - especially since they've started tightening up on deals) or (b) I have to answer to my superiors for why I authorized that deal and better have a good reason - especially in light of others not having done so.

You could follow up on the advice given and try to keep calling until you find satisfaction, or if DirecTV won't meet your expectations and someone else can, then make the best decision for yourself. Personally, I think an expectation of upgrading from SD to HD for essentially nothing is an unrealistic expectation to have.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

mtnsackett said:


> You sound like a spoiled rotten little brat did you throw a fit at the tv store when they told you id woud coust you a thousand dollars or more to upgrade your tv to a HD set? It is just tv, you will not die with out it, besides D* provides a service, you are not entitled to free stuff and they can change their business plan at any time it is a free country. it was probably people like you looking for free equipment that made them remove the $199 Hddvr offer.
> 
> Hope you like the Dish Hd dvr that only records 1 hd show at a time even with 2 tuners. HA HA:hurah: :lol:


First of all, DROP THE NAME CALLING. This is uncalled for and not acceptable here. Second, get your facts straight. I record two HD shows all the time with a 722. It is not a problem.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Just to get back to the facts ...
> 
> Both of E*'s HD DVRs (the ViP-622 and ViP-722) can record HD simultaneously on both tuners, as well as a third signal from an OTA source --- all this while playing back previously recorded HD and SD streams to independent TV1 and TV2 outputs.
> 
> The model that you speak of that "only records 1 HD show at a time even with 2 tuners" doesn't exist.


Can you record two OTA HD channels at the same time? I do this A LOT.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A note about the "lease" aspect of the boxes...

Wanna know what OWNING my HR10-250 at $1,000 got me in the end?
$50 when I sold it... $50.... If I could have "leased" it at $299... I would still be ahead $650.. that $50 doesn't even cover the Credit Card interest I paid to OWN my HR10-250.

I honestly feel people are making mountains out of mole hills about the LEASE aspect of these boxes... that do you NO good once you disconnect them.

What do you think the eBAY market would be for these units if the prices were not "set" by DirecTV... (because of the lease)


----------



## run2lax (Aug 24, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> I've been trying to upgrade my Directv to HD for the past few months.
> 
> First time I called I asked for HD/DVR and one HD box.
> 
> ...


I have learned that the CS is horrible, but the product is great. They used to have a specialr etention number which was a sure way around it. Now what I do, though it takes some patience as it takes 2 or 3 back and forth and a few days, is e-mail them using their website with detailed complaints about your problem, what you expect and why you expect it and I bet you get what you want or close enough to it to keep you satisfied.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

run2lax said:


> I have learned that the CS is horrible, but the product is great. They used to have a specialr etention number which was a sure way around it. Now what I do, though it takes some patience as it takes 2 or 3 back and forth and a few days, is e-mail them using their website with detailed complaints about your problem, what you expect and why you expect it and I bet you get what you want or close enough to it to keep you satisfied.


What helps is being savvy, and an educated consumer to convince DirecTV it's going to be profitable to keep you.

My mother was a customer for 10 years, and I gave her my HR10-250 to use as an SD DVR since all HD channels are going to 99 & 103 by Spring 2008. DirecTV refused to activate the HR10 or transfer it from my account to my mothers, despite the fact I owned it and it was a gift to her. They wanted my mother to get a new access card, she felt that was silly, and canceled on the spot and got cable instead. Yes we did try to get retention to resolve it they wouldn't help my mother. So here is an example where loyalty to DirecTV was no benefit.


----------



## Jazzmo (Aug 1, 2007)

I also got the upgrade for $20 shipping and handling back in June. It not hard to understand that it may be harder to get that now with the new channels available and demand much higher, but as an earlier poster said it may still be possible to get that deal if you keep trying.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Capmeister said:


> Can you record two OTA HD channels at the same time? I do this A LOT.


Unfortunately not ... OTA via LIL is helpful for those situations. A second OTA tuner is something I'd love to see on the E* boxes ... but the main point of my post is that it can do more that was attributed by mtnsackett.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

ClubSteeler said:


> Having to pay several hundred $ for the ability to get leased equipment that you'll be paying a monthly lease fee on is maddening enough.
> 
> But this is what really irks me about your story.
> 
> ...


How much a month do you pay for your cable DVR? And make no mistake, you're leasing your box too.

I got my D*HD DVR free, after a $20 shipping and handling fee. Also, my DVR fee covers _both_ my DVRs. (I have an SD D* Tivo that I also got for free.)

How many channels do you have?

And your HD channel count?

What do you pay a month for HD access?

Who is your cable provider?

How much do you pay a month?


----------



## putty469 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your trouble with D* customer service. My line of thinking is that HDTV is new to the masses. People a year ago were paying $2000 for an LCD HDTV that is going to be $1000 on Black Friday this year. 

Point is, some people enjoy being on the leading edge of the wave and are willing to pay for the privilege. Sure, all providers will someday have the same HD lineup, but I want mine today. And I pay for it by buying $300 of equipment, a $1000 Vizio HDTV, and amortizing that cost over two years. For me, every couple of years I re-visit my choices and see what else is out there. My point is to enjoy what you have and make smart buying decisions, which you are doing. D* beat my cable co by $50/month without even having HD on my cable plan. So that is how I decided.

But, there is no need for namecalling. One of this site's most interesting draws is the fantastic community and discussion. Lots of good discussion around your post, and there is obviously a lot of FUD around HD offerings from cable, E*, and D*. Compare, contrast, and decide. Good luck.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Unfortunately not ... OTA via LIL is helpful for those situations. A second OTA tuner is something I'd love to see on the E* boxes ... but the main point of my post is that it can do more that was attributed by mtnsackett.


Oh, I know... I just thought maybe they added that function with software or something.


----------



## curtis523 (Oct 25, 2007)

mtnsackett said:


> You sound like a spoiled rotten little brat did you throw a fit at the tv store when they told you id woud coust you a thousand dollars or more to upgrade your tv to a HD set? It is just tv, you will not die with out it, besides D* provides a service, you are not entitled to free stuff and they can change their business plan at any time it is a free country. it was probably people like you looking for free equipment that made them remove the $199 Hddvr offer.


Thanks for your response. There are a couple of problems with your TV analogy.

1. IF I purchased say a Hi Def then I would own it and there would never be any lease fees to pay.

Now Direct provides a service. Just like Dish and cable.

BUT, Direct wants me to pay them $400 for the boxes, then PAY THEM a lease fee, then if I cancel the service send them back the boxes or pay again. IF it breaks after the warranty is up, yup pay us $299 again. Does that make sense? Of course it doesn't.

I declined the $199 for a reason. I moved last year to a new house in another state. My old cable company isn't in the area. My old cable company take on HD , want a box? here you go. Want another? here you go. It's broken? Take another? All for just the lease fees. Oh, you want HD program? Tune into these channles. Charge? Only satellite charges for HD content.

Strange Dish will give me free equipment for only the lease fees.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Note: Even if you OWNED the boxes... you would still pay the $4.99 mirroring fee.. (which is the same as the "lease" fee you are referring to)

Sounds more and more like you will be happier with Dish... good luck with what ever choice you make.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> A note about the "lease" aspect of the boxes...
> 
> Wanna know what OWNING my HR10-250 at $1,000 got me in the end?
> $50 when I sold it... $50.... If I could have "leased" it at $299... I would still be ahead $650.. that $50 doesn't even cover the Credit Card interest I paid to OWN my HR10-250.
> ...


Not to get off topic, but when/how did you sell your HR10-250? I sold both of mine on eBay when I upgraded to 2 HR20s in April ($199 total for both) and made $227 on one and $305 on the other. Upgrading actually made me money on the deal. Well, at least it off-set the original ownership cost more than it did for you.


----------



## KurtV (Dec 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ...
> 
> As noted many times through out the forum as of late: Credits and Deals are going to be less and less and less.
> The "big boat" has already sailed... and probably isn't going to dock again anytime soon.
> ...


There may be fewer deals, but the one I got earlier this week seems pretty reasonable to me: $99.00 and ten months credit for the HD package for a net cost of about nothing.

I sent them an e-mail asking for a better price. They replied with a phone number and PIN. When I called that number they gave me that price with minimal haggling. Simple, easy.

I'm probably in the upper quarter or third spending-wise, but not really an exceptional customer (I don't think). I'm a fairly long-term subscriber (9 or 10 years), I spend about $120 per month (grandfathered Total Choice Plus, HBO, HD, and the sports package) and pay with automatic payment.

This is my second HR-20. The first was about 11 months ago. I also got a new R-15 about 5 or 6 months ago.

The OPs experience was nothing like mine.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> Thanks for your response. There are a couple of problems with your TV analogy.
> 
> 1. IF I purchased say a Hi Def then I would own it and there would never be any lease fees to pay.
> 
> ...


While Dish will give you the box now, if you upgrade later, you will pay.

I was where you are a few months ago. I was seriously considering switching to E*. Cable in my area is just too poor quality, and they only offer about 15 HD channels. As I said earlier, I just emailed D*, and asked about specials for existing customers. When I mentioned the E* gives new customers the DVR for free, they offered me an HD DVR for $20 shipping and handling. It was nice not to have to go through the hassles of changing to a new service. They wanted to keep my business. Is D* perfect, no, (is any company?) but with all the new HD channels, I'm glad I stayed.

D* does offer a service/replacement plan. Think of it this way. With D*s lower monthly DVR fees, and much lower monthly HD access fees, maybe this plan might be worth it for you.

If D* won't offer you any discounts, and HD isn't a priority, (E* has a ways to go to catch up to D* in that area) then maybe switching it the right thing for you.


----------



## curtis523 (Oct 25, 2007)

boba said:


> Curtis I've seen a lot of questionable info in reply to your rant. Neither Comcast or DISH offer you FREE HD boxes they are still leased to you with both Comcast and DISH you pay more in monthly lease fees than D*
> With Dish Network you can only lease 4 Tuners you have to buy all additional receivers. Example a VIP722 has 1 HD output and 1 Sd output and counts as 2 tuners, a 222 dosen't have DVR capability but again has 1 HD and 1SD so those 2 receivers would be your 4tuners your other 2 TVs would have to be purchased along with installation and needed switches. This will probably exceed the $400 you were quoted by D*
> You haven't had bad customer service until you deal with DISH Networks Indian call center with heavy "English" accents.
> 
> I can't really comment on ComCrap but many others have so if you want that level of service it is your decesion but as someone pointed out you can afford 2 HDTVs you should be able to afford the upgrade.


Thanks for the questions Boba, hope I can clear up what you feel is questionable.

1. The guy I spoke to on the phone was CLEARLY not indian and had no accent at all. Very nice guy, gave me his direct line to call back. IF he's not there, leave a message and he'll call me back.

2. It's not about affording it. It more about being taken for a ride. $400 to lease equipment I have to return and pay a monthly fee on top of that? It makes no sense at all.

3. The deal dish offered me was HD/DVR, HD box, standard box. Waived the $49 fee, waived $99 for standard box, which I would own if I paid. HD/DVR handles 1 HD/tv, 2nd HD box handles second HD TV and guest room TV, Standard box handles stand along TV. Free installation.

4. Now while it may APPEAR that the you pay more for lease fees/HD service it really isn't. I have to lease 2 less boxes with Dish compared to direct. Now if you factor in the $400 that Direct wants, that makes Direct way more costly.

That's not even factoring in 6 months of free HD and free HBO. $400 over a year is $33.33 a month more it cost to go with Direct.

The icing on the Cake. KuFu TV in HD.... Woohoo.. :lol: My wife would kill me.

To be clear, it was my intention to stay with Direct. Service , have been mostly satisfied with it (dang DVR has a mind of it's own), don't want to repair holes in my roof and add more holes. But, I'm no fool and there is no way I'm going to part with $400 just so I can pay them more for leasing.

You take on what Dish would do, is far off from what Dish actually offered me. Hope that clears things up for you.

For the other people in the thread, thanks for the advice. I did email Direct and they sent me a Pin asking for me to call them. I'll see how it goes. I have 3 weeks before my contract is up and I still have to speak to Comcast.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

monetnj said:


> Not to get off topic, but when/how did you sell your HR10-250? I sold both of mine on eBay when I upgraded to 2 HR20s in April ($199 total for both) and made $227 on one and $305 on the other. Upgrading actually made me money on the deal. Well, at least it off-set the original ownership cost more than it did for you.


I have been attempting to sell it since December...
I had two eBay buyers backout of the sale... (For around $200 each time)
I person here, that purchased it for $200 (earlier this year)... but then backed out after he already paid about an hour before I shipped it.

I have then offered it multiple times here at DBSTalk and TiVocommunity, and Craigslist.

Ultimately... $50, when I resorted to trashing it, and lowering the price to $50 (as the $125 wasn't getting any action).


----------



## curtis523 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just a note. With programing, HD and lease fees Dish came out to $90.99 a month. Which is less then my current Direct. 

Adding Direct to my package would put it over $112 a month.

Not a big deal, but if you add up the added cost, the added equipment. Seems like Direct is pushing me to go else where.

BTW, great forum, great replies and advice from you guys.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> Just a note. With programing, HD and lease fees Dish came out to $90.99 a month. Which is less then my current Direct.
> 
> Adding Direct to my package would put it over $112 a month.
> 
> ...


What all do you have with D*?

What package are you considering with E*?

Also consider, many E* subs will admit that E* sneaks in a lot of hidden fees.


----------



## curtis523 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ooops, forget Direct is going to bang me for an extra 20.99 a month as 12 month intro offer is going to quit.

Makes direct about$120+, the more I look at this the more direct looks unattractive.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> Ooops, forget Direct is going to bang me for an extra 20.99 a month as 12 month intro offer is going to quit.
> 
> Makes direct about$120+, the more I look at this the more direct looks unattractive.


Well then, Buuuuuh bye.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> Thanks for your response. There are a couple of problems with your TV analogy.
> 
> 1. IF I purchased say a Hi Def then I would own it and there would never be any lease fees to pay.
> 
> ...


I understand your frustrations, I really do. And I tend to agree with the issue of paying money up front for leased equipment. But, 1 thing I want to point out, you say if the receiver breaks after the warranty period, you pay again. That is not correct under the lease program, that is 1 advantage to the lease program, it is always replaced. Now, if it were an owned receiver and you didn't have the protection plan, then yes, out of warranty it would be tougher.......


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So curtis....

Are you looking for us to try to talk you out of switching... because based on your posts... I am confused on why you are even hesatating.....


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Curtis523 please reactivate this post in about 3 months and tell us how happy you still are with DISH Notwerk.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

boba said:


> Curtis523 please reactivate this post in about 3 months and tell us how happy you still are with DISH Notwerk.


Let's give him the benefit of the doubt, he may be happier there? However, I personally have never had anyone I know feel that way......They either leave E* for D* and love it, or had D* and got fired up........the grass was not even close to greener on the other side with E*, so they came back to D* (after paying E* to get out early).


----------



## curtis523 (Oct 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So curtis....
> 
> Are you looking for us to try to talk you out of switching... because based on your posts... I am confused on why you are even hesatating.....


My previous post explained it. Hesitating because I already have Direct. Don't want to repair holes in the roof. Don't want to climb up on the remove the dish.

How many here went from dish to direct?

Plus, that $400 is really an insult.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So curtis....
> 
> Are you looking for us to try to talk you out of switching... because based on your posts... I am confused on why you are even hesatating.....


I'm confused too Because I got the feeling in his later posts that he did switch


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

curtis523 said:


> Plus, that $400 is really an insult.


No, it's not an insult. It is damn unfortunate. It's only an insult if you are taking this personally. Let me guarantee you that DirecTV didn't mean it personally. It's strictly a monetary decision on their part. You might find the decision not quite so sour if you treated it the same way.


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> Thanks for your response. There are a couple of problems with your TV analogy.
> 
> 1. IF I purchased say a Hi Def then I would own it and there would never be any lease fees to pay.
> 
> ...


Well there are a few thigs wrong with your statements, 
1 you pad the csame mirroring fee if you own or lease a receiver
2 leased recievers will be replaced free if out of warrenty all you pay is shipping.
3 D*, E*, and all cable companys i see have charges for HD programing as it makes them money like D* they negotiate Hd carrage rights along with Sd programing when possiable. 
4 Benefits of Equipment Leasing as I see it

For the Customer:

As the technology in our receivers becomes more advanced, leasing allows us to continue to provide the latest equipment with minimal upfront cost. 
Affordable upgrade options. 
If a receiver fails, we'll replace it! Leased receivers are covered for the life of the receiver.

For DIRECTV:

Allows DIRECTV to manufacture fewer receivers knowing they will be returned and can be refurbished to "like new" condition and redeployed. 
This is also good for the environment, as it keeps unused receivers from winding up in landfills. 
Helps maintain its competitive edge. 
Allows them to have more control over equipment to ensure customers have the right receiver for their needs as technology continues to change and advance.

I will give you facts as I know them, if i don't i will look in to it and correct anything as needed.
sorry for saying you were acting lilke a brat i should have made my point better


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> I understand your frustrations, I really do. And I tend to agree with the issue of paying money up front for leased equipment. But, 1 thing I want to point out, you say if the receiver breaks after the warranty period, you pay again. That is not correct under the lease program, that is 1 advantage to the lease program, it is always replaced. Now, if it were an owned receiver and you didn't have the protection plan, then yes, out of warranty it would be tougher.......


Where does the lease program say they will replace defective machines? The answer is it doesn't...in fact it very clearly states that they are not responsible. Now, DirecTV MAY replace them for customers...but they're certainly not obligating themselves in any way to do so...unless you're paying for their protection plan and the reason for the problem is not specifically exempted.

Here's the applicable text from their lease terms...

Here's the whole agreement

CARE OF EQUIPMENT. You are responsible for the loss of or any damage to the DIRECTV equipment that you have leased from DIRECTV. You shall have no right to sell, give away, transfer, pledge, mortgage, remove, relocate, alter or tamper with the DIRECTV equipment at any time. DIRECTV PROVIDES YOU THE DIRECTV EQUIPMENT AS IS, AND MAKES NO WARRANTY, EITHER EXPRESSED OR IMPLIED, REGARDING THE DIRECTV EQUIPMENT PROVIDED TO YOU. ALL SUCH WARRANTIES INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE, ARE EXPRESSLY EXCLUDED. DIRECTV IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY SPECIAL, INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES RELATING TO THE DIRECTV EQUIPMENT PROVIDED TO YOU. In the event the DIRECTV equipment you have leased from DIRECTV does not operate, contact DIRECTV at 1-800-531-5000.


----------



## elric (Jul 4, 2007)

DirecTV ROCKS... I will never leave... You can't make me leave...

"I got nowhere else to go! I got nowhere else to g... I got nothin' else." --- Z. Mayo


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

See ya. Don't let the dish hit ya on the way out.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> Ooops, forget Direct is going to bang me for an extra 20.99 a month as 12 month intro offer is going to quit.
> 
> Makes direct about$120+, the more I look at this the more direct looks unattractive.


Well, you've go to go with the company you think will give you more satisfaction. If you're truly _that_ unhappy then you should definitely switch.

I'm still wondering what programming packages you have, and packages you're eying with E*



curtis523 said:


> My previous post explained it. Hesitating because I already have Direct. Don't want to repair holes in the roof. Don't want to climb up on the remove the dish.
> 
> How many here went from dish to direct?
> 
> Plus, that $400 is really an insult.


I went from Comcast to D* several years back. (They are _really_ bad in my area) Earlier this year, I did look at E* for much the same reasons as you, but in the end, D* won out. (I love all the HD I have now)

If you don't want to pay what they are offering. (I didn't) and D* won't offer you a deal, (like they gave me), then I'm not sure what else you want us to tell you. What do you want to hear?


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not sure who is right or wrong here - but I have to say I AM a bit annoyed at how deals with DirecTV are "hit-and-miss" depending on if you threaten to dump them - or are given to the "right" customer representative.

I just wish they would come up with a set price (that applies to everyone) and have special deals intermittently that apply to EVERYONE, instead of making the whole process seem like entering a casino.

At least if they tell you the price upfront (with no wiggle room) you won't leave the deal feeling upset that you got taken or wonder if you made the best possible bargain. It just seems like dealing with them for equipment upgrades is like dealing with a used-car dealer. Maybe things have changed, but I don't remember the cable companies operating like that. They offer a deal, you either take it or walk away. I don't recall neighbors gathering around talking about how much they had to pay for their set-top boxes. Granted, I like the services DirecTV provides WAY more than my local cable company - but why are customers forced to jump through hoops to get a good deal when they decide they want to upgrade their equipment?

*("How much of a deal will you give me to pay for the opportunity to buy the lease of a unit, which, by the way, means I am going to subscribe to an extra monthly fee to use AND commit to this for at least two years?") *

Doesn't that sound odd?

Anyway, I like DirecTV - but I sure would prefer a flat rate structure.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kentuck1163 said:


> I'm not sure who is right or wrong here - but I have to say I AM a bit annoyed at how deals with DirecTV are "hit-and-miss" depending on if you threaten to dump them - or are given to the "right" customer representative.
> 
> I just wish they would come up with a set price (that applies to everyone) and have special deals intermittently that apply to EVERYONE, instead of making the whole process seem like entering a casino.
> 
> ...


And that is EXACTLY what DirecTV is starting to try to do...
Get closer to that model... where there are less HOOPS... less inconsistancy... and pretty much eliminate the notion of CSR Roulette


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

All prejudices aside...

How can you call it "bad customer service" when a company has a stated price for a service or product and asks you to pay that price for it?

Is it "bad customer service" if, after 10 years of paying my rent in-full and on-time, the building super refuses to give me a free month of rent?

I'm all for calling any company on bad service....rude represetnatives, long waits, poor hours, broken english, billing errors...

but charging you the regular price for a product or service isn't bad service.

It's regular service.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And that is EXACTLY what DirecTV is starting to try to do...
> Get closer to that model... where there are less HOOPS... less inconsistancy... and pretty much eliminate the notion of CSR Roulette


Customers may actually be happier when they get there too. I'm pretty sure a lot of unhappiness about price is because people always believe someone got a better deal because they begged/yelled/pleaded/threatened more than they did.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Where does the lease program say they will replace defective machines? The answer is it doesn't...in fact it very clearly states that they are not responsible. Now, DirecTV MAY replace them for customers...but they're certainly not obligating themselves in any way to do so...unless you're paying for their protection plan and the reason for the problem is not specifically exempted.
> 
> Here's the applicable text from their lease terms...
> 
> ...


Yes, Directv will replace a defective receiver! In the warranty garble they will not replace a receiver that you have neglected or intentionally broken. But, if you have a receiver that is simply malfunctioning, it is well known that under a lease they will replace it. Without the protection plan they will try to charge the S&H for that receiver, whether or not you can get out of it is like the CSR roulette again...


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

But the bottom line is NO ONE SHOULD BE ATTACKING THIS GUY FOR LEAVING. 

I see a case where its, : " I GOT MINE," tough crap on you. 

that seems to be the attitude. That's not how this forum should be. Not individually self serving but one of us against the machine. or at least we should try to help one another and at least be sympathetic to a guy who ISN'T GETTING A DEAL, when many others here did. and it seems as though the guys who did get the deal are CRAPPING ON THE POSTER. what's up with that? 

get an attitude check hey.. this guy pays his money. He isn't stealing anything so far as we know, Not a criminal or at least CONVICTED. 

cut the guy some slack.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> Yes, Directv will replace a defective receiver! In the warranty garble they will not replace a receiver that you have neglected or intentionally broken. But, if you have a receiver that is simply malfunctioning, it is well known that under a lease they will replace it. Without the protection plan they will try to charge the S&H for that receiver, whether or not you can get out of it is like the CSR roulette again...


SDizzle,

Please show me where they state they'll do that. Their agreements say just the opposite. I do know that without the protection plan if they do choose to replace the item they will also renew the two-year commitment.

As I stated...they very well MAY replace a defective receiver, but they are under no obligation to do so and...a broken receiver will not relieve you of the programming commitment.

You can call it warranty garble if you like. I'm sure DirecTV's lawyers would call it something else should you wish to challenge it.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

bjlc said:


> But the bottom line is NO ONE SHOULD BE ATTACKING THIS GUY FOR LEAVING.
> 
> I see a case where its, : " I GOT MINE," tough crap on you.
> 
> ...


At the same time, curtis523 is rejecting all our input. Early on I suggested for him to try emailing D* as I did. I posted that D* called me, and offered the DVR for $20 when I told the CSR that E* was giving DVRs to new customers. curtis523 completely ignored that.

We have no control over D*, the deals they have given us, or what deals they are willing to offer him. The only thing we can do is suggest that he give a try to what worked for us. If those deals are no longer available, or if he is unwilling do take our advice, then what are _we_ supposed to do about it? The only thing we can say is, "Either take what D* is offering, or switch." That's not us attacking him, or saying "tough crap on you", it's us stating the obvious facts. Does he want us all to drop D* in protest of him not getting a deal?

If he doesn't want our advice, and he rejects our input, then why is he here? What does he want us to say?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

In his defense, he actually took your advice 



curtis523 said:


> For the other people in the thread, thanks for the advice. I did email Direct and they sent me a Pin asking for me to call them. I'll see how it goes. I have 3 weeks before my contract is up and I still have to speak to Comcast.


----------



## StanO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to say that I am a little surprised at the level of hostility and contempt towards the OP. By members and MODERATORS are allowing it. I thought we as a forum were much better than such behavior.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> In his defense, he actually took your advice


I didn't see that. He buried it in a reply to someone else.

That's exactly how it happened with me. D* called me back leaving a message that included a pin #. I called them back, let them know about the deals being offered elsewhere, and they offered me a deal. Well, hopefully he calls, and they offer him the same thing. Don't wait until the end of your contract to call back. I about 6 months left on my contract when I got my deal.

Still, I don't know what else we can do. He's either got to work out a deal with them, take what they offer, or switch. We don't call the shots at D*.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

StanO said:


> I have to say that I am a little surprised at the level of hostility and contempt towards the OP. By members and MODERATORS. I thought we as a forum were much better than such behavior.


While I have seen a couple smart ass replies, (I didn't see any from the moderators) I see more exasperation with the OP than I do hostility.


----------



## fogtownjohn (May 27, 2007)

Curtis - Call CS & ask for retention, they only charged me for the shipping cost ($19 & change). I received an HR20 and a new 5LNB dish. Be nice really nice to them!


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Original poster getting mad at D* -stupid
Original poster switching over to E* - insane
Original poster paying more for E*'s "HD package" when he could've tried to resolve this matter by talking to another customer rep and just paying $70.00 for HD/DVR + package - priceless
Original poster getting screwed by Charlie - way more priceless 

Stay with D*


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

curtis523 said:


> My previous post explained it. Hesitating because I already have Direct. Don't want to repair holes in the roof. Don't want to climb up on the remove the dish.
> 
> How many here went from dish to direct?
> 
> Plus, that $400 is really an insult.


I'm 16 months into my DISH contract and restarted my suspended D* account about a month ago. As soon as I live upto my contract they can have their DVR back.
What holes are you going to repair DISH uses the same diameter mast as D* so the dish could be mounted in the same place if you have line of sight.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Ken S said:


> SDizzle,
> 
> Please show me where they state they'll do that. Their agreements say just the opposite. I do know that without the protection plan if they do choose to replace the item they will also renew the two-year commitment.
> 
> ...


Ken I've been arguing the same fact for over a year. History has shown that D* replaces receivers out of warrenty for just S & H. But, as you point out, they don't have to. Does it make for good customer relations to do so? Absolutely. But they don't have to. People will just hear what they want to hear and disregard anything that goes contrary to what they believe.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

You know, you guys can call me stupid(or any other name you want) but here is what I paid for DIRECTV equipment:

Upgrading from old Radio Shack receiver and 18" dish

1. $99 for a H20 in July of 2006. Included free installation of 5LNB dish and new wiring, plus install of $49 OTA antenna and wiring. Waited 1 month for installation.

2. $0 for additional H20 when I had the 1st one for 6 months. Installed myself.

3. $299 for HR20 from Best Buy in Feb of 2007. Installed myself.

4. $280 for black HR20 bought won e-bay auction(included shipping) in April of 2007. Installed myself and added a WB68 multiswitch myself.

5. $165 for used HR10-250 in August won on e-bay auction. $20 for new access card. Maxed out WB68.

Why did I pay so much? Because that was the price quoted(and in the e-bay cases the price I offered). I was not about to pretend I was going to cancel my service because that would not be honest. I wanted the best in HD programming and Sunday Ticket and Super Fan. Also Extra Innings. I am a very long term customer, like from the beginning, and I didn't feel it necessary to whine and cry about that. 

I've tried Charter cable HD and the DVR's suck and the PQ stinks. DISH does not have Sunday Ticket so that is out too.

Call me a fanboy, bozo, idiot, anything you want, but I am not going to whine and cry for a special deal. If that's your thing, I hope you use the money you saved wisely.  

I'd like DIRECTV to be around for a long time. :lol:


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

Ken S said:


> SDizzle,
> 
> Please show me where they state they'll do that. Their agreements say just the opposite. I do know that without the protection plan if they do choose to replace the item they will also renew the two-year commitment.
> 
> ...


FWIW: Whenever I am on a service call and I determine a receiver to be 'bad', I replace it with a new unit, and the customer DOES NOT get charged... that is how it works. Granted, d* may send an empty box to ship the old unit back in hopes of refurbishing it, and if you do not send it back, they WILL charge you. In any case, I have never seen an instance of d* charging for a new receiver when the customers' receiver no longer functioned..


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Note: Even if you OWNED the boxes... you would still pay the $4.99 mirroring fee.. (which is the same as the "lease" fee you are referring to)
> 
> Sounds more and more like you will be happier with Dish... good luck with what ever choice you make.


Well if I really sit down and think about it, I certainly get upset. First you pay $199 or $200 or even $1000 like you did years ago. That is just for the priviledge of being able to pay the monthly lease/rent fee on the product. At this point I am totally disgusted at the entire sitchEyation.

So I don't think about it, and my account is on autopay


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gcisko said:


> Well if I really sit down and think about it, I certainly get upset. First you pay $199 or $200 or even $1000 like you did years ago. That is just for the priviledge of being able to pay the monthly lease/rent fee on the product. At this point I am totally disgusted at the entire sitchEyation.
> 
> So I don't think about it, and my account is on autopay


$45 on my account is mirroring fees...

But it is better then paying $60 for service on each of the systems...


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> $45 on my account is mirroring fees...
> 
> But it is better then paying $60 for service on each of the systems...


The other thing is after 13 months with the HR20, I can certainly see why they would not be giving deals. It works now.

A friend tried to get DirecTV HD DVR today and the price was too high for him. So he settled with a lesser solution. Not sure exactly what he got, but for sure they would not budge. He used to be a DirecTV customer and went to Dish now looking to come back. I would imagine the demand for the HR2x is so high, they do not need to give deals. Kind of like buying some hondas. There are some models that the dealer just will not bargin with you about. I was told it is because they are in such high demand. The Fit was one example, the Element is another.


----------



## west5648 (Oct 13, 2007)

Pretty sad to hear all of this, I called the retention department about a month and a half ago and they set me up with a free HR20-100, no shipping fee and free install. Even had my old H20-100, didn't need and didnt want to pay a lease fee on it so I just sent it back. So I would just keep calling the retention department if you REALLY want to stay with directv, and far as being indian or not, I couldn't even really understand the retention guy and still got a free system.


----------



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

curtis523 said:


> I've been trying to upgrade my Directv to HD for the past few months.
> 
> First time I called I asked for HD/DVR and one HD box.
> 
> ...


I have never had a problem when I call into retention.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

The FCC is considering many controversial changes with the current director. If you leave DirecTV for Dish Network, and DirecTV or Dish Network merge then you are right back again. If AT&T buys Dish Network then your back with cable or satellite, depending if your within the market for fiber. However AT&T only does the fiber up to the telephone pole and uses RG6 to the house from the pole. Verizon on the other hand brings the fiber right to the house.

Consolidation does happen and it's likely, but who will buy who is the question.


----------



## curtis523 (Oct 25, 2007)

man_rob said:


> At the same time, curtis523 is rejecting all our input. Early on I suggested for him to try emailing D* as I did. I posted that D* called me, and offered the DVR for $20 when I told the CSR that E* was giving DVRs to new customers. curtis523 completely ignored that.
> 
> If he doesn't want our advice, and he rejects our input, then why is he here? What does he want us to say?


I suggest you RE-READ before attacking me. While most have been very helpful here and I truly appreciate it. The same few here who attack, why bother? Just move.

Now as far as ignoring your input, that's blatantly untrue.
IF you READ post #46 you will CLEARLY see , where I took your advice emailed them LAST NIGHT and they emailed me back with a pin today.

My neighbor across the street got upgraded for $19.95 without a fight, yet they want to charge me $400. Something is really wrong. They didn't care what my neighbor paid. Back to the really dumb honda analogy.

Would I like to stay with Direct , sure. Haven't told the wife Dish doesn't have Yes network yet. But, there is no way I'm going to pay $400 to pay for boxes.

I'm going to try again and see what it gets me.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

hombresoto said:


> FWIW: Whenever I am on a service call and I determine a receiver to be 'bad', I replace it with a new unit, and the customer DOES NOT get charged... that is how it works. Granted, d* may send an empty box to ship the old unit back in hopes of refurbishing it, and if you do not send it back, they WILL charge you. In any case, I have never seen an instance of d* charging for a new receiver when the customers' receiver no longer functioned..


Hombre...I'm not disputing that's going on today. But just as the retention deals are drying up so could that policy. People should know what they're signing up for whether it's a DirecTV contract, an extended warranty, a car lease, or their home mortgage. Some folks take what they read here as the gospel (it's on the internet it must be true!) and they may find themselves unhappy down the road.

I can't tell you how many times we've heard people state recently "Well, the broker said they'd convert our mortgage to flat rate if the ARM went too high..."


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

MikeR7 said:


> You know, you guys can call me stupid(or any other name you want) but here is what I paid for DIRECTV equipment:
> 
> Upgrading from old Radio Shack receiver and 18" dish
> 
> ...


Mike,

I would never call someone stupid for paying a fair price and not stooping to threats of canceling to save some money. I purchased three of my HR20s from Crutchfield and the FlipTop from eBay (only Earl considers me a Fanboy). Some people put a different price on their integrity than others.


----------



## curtis523 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Direct. 

Here's the earth shattering offer.

$300 to upgrade the boxes. 

She said, Not even employees get free upgrades or upgrades for shipping and handling. She we offer 200 channels in HD and Dish doesn't , you get what you pay for. 

Oh well, I tried.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> Just got off the phone with Direct.
> 
> Here's the earth shattering offer.
> 
> ...


They answer to a board of directors, and to the shareholders. So I think they are trying to be more profitable every year as demanded by shareholders. If they don't continually improve the bottom line, they lose investors. It costs money for them to offer HD programming and to send up those satellites.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> Just got off the phone with Direct.
> 
> Here's the earth shattering offer.
> 
> ...


Curtis,

I think you can get them cheaper at Costco....that is if you already have the dish and multiswitch setup.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Several years ago I had D* and cable and decided to leave D* as I was watching cable more mainly because I could channel surf a lot faster. Fast forward 4 years and Comcast tics me off enough that I decide to dump them. I briefly thought about E* but didn't want more holes in the roof if they couldn't reuse the dish mount so went with the known. (Didn't find this site until a day or two after signing up.) I had previously researched D*'s offerings and what it would cost me so I knew what I was getting into. (I do not have HD.)

I made my decision to switch providers based upon the services I got for what I was paying. We had one heck of a deal with Comcast and it was far more worth it than D* or E*. That went away for whatever reason in the end and what was left wasn't worth it.

You have the right to spend your money how you please. But D*, E*, cable and FIOS know what their competition charges. Their rates are such that over a period of time your cost is going to be very close. And the grass isn't always greener on the other side.

I do wish D* had more consistent deal offerings, but that's either their business decision or some pretty crazy billing system programming.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> Ooops, forget Direct is going to bang me for an extra 20.99 a month as 12 month intro offer is going to quit.
> 
> Makes direct about$120+, the more I look at this the more direct looks unattractive.


Curtis:

I am not trying to bash E* because earlier this year, I was in a similar situation. I will say that E* has some interesting packages (I especially liked the AT250) I think they called it. However, I did some research, and it is stil cheaper to get 2 HR-20's than one of the VIP622/722 DVR's from E* because even though they "give" you the first one for free, the 2nd one will cost you another $499 I think I was told by the online sales rep at E*. I also learned they have a limit of 4 tuners or receivers (been a while, I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong) before you have to move to a commercial level account; and there were some other oddities that they charge for.

It took me 4 times to find the "right" D* CSR to work with, but he was awesome. I could tell the minute we started talking, that he was going to be pleasurable to work with.

Good luck with whichever provider you stay with  Hopefully you will stay here and continue contributing the greater good of satellite..

-Dan


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

Mike:

That certainly is fine and I would never dis-respect you for making that decision, and you know what, if they didn't require me to sign another 2 year commitment to get HD I would have paid the $299 or whatever fee it was. But I figure that they stand to make somewhere between $2400 and $3000 from me in that 2 year period of time, so I just refused to sign another commitment without something in return. D* did NOT lose out in this equation, and when I called retentions, I was not bluffing, I had one foot out the door already. 

In retrospect I am glad I decided to stay 

-Dan

& BTW, this is exactly how mobile providers handle "exisiting" customers now...a "current" customer should always be at least "as" desirable to retain as bringing on a new customer; sadly a lot of providers don't seem to understand this.


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

if the one time price is to High Ask the customer service rep to split it in 3 payments and pay 1/3 and the Shipping the first mo it usualy is an offer but not advertised much


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

ClubSteeler said:


> Having to pay several hundred $ for the ability to get leased equipment that you'll be paying a monthly lease fee on is maddening enough.
> 
> But this is what really irks me about your story.
> 
> ...


I did not know D* is supposed to be a non profit organization and give away all of the equipment away. I was with cable a couple years back and had to pay a monthly lease fee for all the boxes. I didnt know cable offers them for free now with and also have no commitment.


----------



## marcmec (Sep 20, 2007)

D* sells a superior product, period. Their competition knows this and are therefore willing to entice people to switch with great deals. 
Personally I would not switch from a superior product to an inferior product just because the sellers of that inferior product were willing to give me a deal, but that is my choice.
D* is superior to me because they have NFL Sunday ticket, MLB Extra innings, and the most HD out there. If these things are not important to you, then maybe you will be happy with E*.
I do have to agree with the other posters that, after you are a customer, you will be treated just like anyone else.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

curtis523 said:


> I suggest you RE-READ before attacking me. While most have been very helpful here and I truly appreciate it. The same few here who attack, why bother? Just move.


I haven't posted before, because I didn't really want to get into it, but all I can think reading some of this stuff is "what a bunch of spoiled children." This last post, attacking the folks that won't co-sign your BS, just set me off. So....

One could equally well say "Why whine? Just move." Why do you expect stuff for free? You'll probably just complain it's no darn good.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

rlgold88 said:


> I did not know D* is supposed to be a non profit organization and give away all of the equipment away. I was with cable a couple years back and had to pay a monthly lease fee for all the boxes. I didnt know cable offers them for free now with and also have no commitment.


Well, with maybe 5 channels of HD besides the networks and premiums, cable HAS to give them away for free.


----------



## curtis523 (Oct 25, 2007)

kcmurphy88 said:


> I haven't posted before, because I didn't really want to get into it, but all I can think reading some of this stuff is "what a bunch of spoiled children." This last post, attacking the folks that won't co-sign your BS, just set me off. So....
> 
> One could equally well say "Why whine? Just move." Why do you expect stuff for free? You'll probably just complain it's no darn good.


Thanks for your input and your ASSumptions. I'll put them right where they belong.

I thank everyone else for their suggestions. I tried them to no avail.

If Dish and Cable are giving free upgrades it won't take long before Direct starts losing money/customers to the other outfits, oh wait they are losing at least 1 that I know of.


----------



## RandybinSC (Aug 6, 2007)

As my wife's favorite saying goes "Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya"

Maybe we can start a rule where anybody who posts a Dear John letter to D/E on dbstalk get an automatic ban for life


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

RandybinSC said:


> As my wife's favorite saying goes "Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya"
> 
> Maybe we can start a rule where anybody who posts a Dear John letter to D/E on dbstalk get an automatic ban for life


and you should be the FIRST TO GO:hurah:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Another thread turning South. :nono2: 

Thread Closed


----------

